# Creep Feeder



## msbytes (Feb 24, 2010)

Now that my babies are on the ground :stars: , I'm trying prepare for the next stage of development. This means figuring out what we feed them when they are ready for solids? I know this probably sounds dumb, but these are our first kids. I've been reading about creep feeders but they don't say what kind of feed we should put in the feeder. :shrug: 

Our does are currently supplemented with Purina Goat Chow. Is this ok to put in the creep feeder or do you have a better suggestion? onder:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Your kids will eat what their mommas eat.... so if you feed them goat chow.... the babies will eat it as well.  Usually kids start eating hay with their mom around 2+ weeks old. 

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Be prepared for "early" eaters of solids! The little guy I have is now a week old and he was right up at the hay rack with his mom at 2 days!

When you feed mom, place her dish where the kids can reach it too...or you can put a small amount in a separate dish for them to pick at while mom is eating.


----------

